
Webflow Visual CMS - katm
https://webflow.com/cms
======
callmevlad
Dear HN,

A bit over two years ago, this community helped my brother and I take little
more than a dream and a barely-working prototype [1] and turn it into a
fledgling product that we were able to launch that same summer.

From Day 1, we wanted to empower designers to build complex database-driven
websites visually, but it took us another 18 months of engineering to make
this work the way we envisioned. We're incredibly proud to start rolling it
out today, and would love to hear your feedback!

Cheers, Vlad

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5407499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5407499)

~~~
dang
This looks good and would be better as a Show HN. I suggest you try reposting
it yourself in a few days, and include the above text as a comment in that
thread too.

------
tadmilbourn
So excited for this! We use Webflow to power our web site over at
[http://www.payable.com](http://www.payable.com). None of our devs have
touched it. That's a huge time savings. Excited to now apply it to our blog
and much more in the future!

------
cobrabyte
How do the 'generated' sites rank in search engines? I suppose you can tweak
the templates if you know what you're doing but I wonder how they perform,
right out of the gate.

------
brianvaughn
Looks very slick, guys :)

